# RescueMedic - How do you update??



## KnightRider (Jun 2, 2018)

Anyone out there use RescueMedic for their ePCR system? More importantly, anyone an admin for it?? Its supposed to be "Customer Configurable" but how do you configure it? I have been tasked to do this massive update (lots of outdated info in it) for it and it seems like we need to send in everything for them to do. My company management was under the impression we could do it ourselves and believe at one point we may have been able to but now we cant. We are running version 1.16.3.12 currently. Is there a character limit for each box? If anyone can help me out, I would appreciate it. Thanks!!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 3, 2018)

Call and ask them.


----------



## KnightRider (Jun 11, 2018)

NomadicMedic said:


> Call and ask them.



Except that repeated phone calls and voicemails have gone unreturned/unanswered.

Anyone else?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 11, 2018)

KnightRider said:


> Except that repeated phone calls and voicemails have gone unreturned/unanswered.
> 
> Anyone else?


Knock on their door?


----------



## DrParasite (Jun 11, 2018)

call your account manager at rescuemedic and ask for help reaching someone?

With your management's approval, stop paying for their service?  continue to use it, but just stop payment on the bill until someone calls you to ask what is going on.  You would be surprised how quickly that would raise red flags and get people motivated to assist you.


----------

